# Pics of MY11 with new paint and carbon options!



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

God this looks so good, thought it was a TTS at first!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I think I'm definitely going to have to add those carbon bits to my order! They look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful shade, what is it? Carbon in the interior at all?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I didn't know there was a facelift ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks better than a TTS. Crazy innit.


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Not liking the TFSI badge though,,


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

It's called Oolong Gray.

Really does look good, i've just put in an order for a white one but very tempted to change!

As far as I know the carbon doesn't continue inside, inside is pretty much the same but with a bit more brushed aluminum as standard.

The carbon on the outside is an optional extra and probably an expensive one, am going to call my dealer in the morning and try and find out how much!

And yeah the TFSI badge looks crap, am definitely going to get rid of that and probably the TT one just to make it even!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Configurator on Audi website doesn't mention these add ons? When is this available?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

The config on audi doesn't even show the s-line having xenons and drl led's as standard yet! useless, I put my order in last week but the dealers don't even really know the full cost of add-ons or what's available etc yet so don't know when it's all going to be up to date on the site. They reckon my car should be ready for late september though!

The german sites config is showing the new model but I can't read german so can't work out exactly what I'm doing!


----------



## ozzy (Feb 21, 2010)

That colour is actually Dakota Grey, the website has made a mistake. I went into the dealer yesterday to look at the paint chips and confirm this colour as a replacement for the now discontinued Condor.

Oolong grey is much darker, like Lava grey on the A4,Q7

The only thing I'm not sure on is whether to add black styling pack to the TTS, or to leave it as is, not sure which will look better with this colour!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

It is 950 euros for the carbonpack on the german pricelist.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

950 euros? about £850 then??

Hmmm, does look pretty good, especially on the mirrors, although carbon mirrors on white might look a bit dodgy?

Still tempted.... I think if it was more like £650 then I would definitely add it on!


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Carbon with white looks very good imho, seen a few white cars with aftermarket carbon parts and it really goes well together.


----------



## wanta2009 (Oct 15, 2008)

love the seperation of the exhausts on the 11 model, my 09 TT with the stacked dual exhaust was the one thing that I didn't think looked right, it looks so much more aggressive now


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yeah completely agree, one of my favourite things about it, they look so much better!


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice looking indeed!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure there will be a lot of pissed of MY10 owners as well as TTS owners.


----------



## shot (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats! You're car became one of the most beautiful TTs i've ever seen.

Guys, the new 11 bumpers suit in the previous models?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot of pissed of MY10 owners as well as TTS owners.


Not really - I was happy with the car I bought (2.0 TFSI) and the price I paid for it.

Obviously, it would have been great if I could have had the specs of the MY11 (especially that fantastic engine) but I doubt I could get anything like the same deal now as I benefited straight up front from scrappage and 15% VAT rate even before discount, neither available any longer.

TTS owners might have more of a right to feel aggrieved. The styling is a lot more TTS-like and now Xenons come with LED DRLs. But most significantly the new 2.0 TFSI engine has almost as much Torque as their unit as well as closing the horsepower gap a little - and being a lot more economical.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure there will be a lot of pissed of MY10 owners as well as TTS owners.


Why? I don't understand how it affects us.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Plus that engine maps very well. Over 270 bhp with a simple map. Granted that's not up with the 310+ the TTS engine sees with a map, it's still impressive.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there will be a lot of pissed of MY10 owners as well as TTS owners.
> ...


Makes sense to me? Unless I'd got a hell of a discount I'd be absolutely gutted that I didn't wait just a few months and got a better engined and better looking car for the same money? and if I'd bought a TTS then I would be wondering what my extra 5000 pounds actually gave me!


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

I got quattro, an engine that maps to over 310 ponies and mag ride. Granted, not 5k worth of stuff. I'll be honest, I am almost more annoyed by the change in appearance of the basic model. My TTS now isn't as exclusive in the looks department.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

2zeroalpha said:


> I got quattro, an engine that maps to over 310 ponies and mag ride. Granted, not 5k worth of stuff. I'll be honest, I am almost more annoyed by the change in appearance of the basic model. My TTS now isn't as exclusive in the looks department.


Exactly!

You do have nicer seats too!


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

I think it's worth pointing out (since nobody has yet) that the 2011 TT pictured at the top of this thread has the new S line package, hence its resemblance to the TTS. The base model 2011 TT has the same grille and bumper styling as the 2010 S line package, which remains my favorite in many respects.

I'd upload pics, but my ability to do so (even to link to images on the web) seems to be blocked.


----------



## likenoother (Oct 22, 2008)

powerplay said:


> Looks better than a TTS. Crazy innit.


Nahh it dont ..

Much more better looking with quad exaust at the TTS.. I dont like the TFSI and the exauast on the new TT . Old one more nice 
But The carbon i reaaaalllyyy like. 
i hope you can order it to a TTS to now?


----------



## TTRS Taff (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to say that looks very smart. I think the carbon looks nice with that colour.

Can anyone confirm if its Oolong grey or dakota?


----------



## TTRS Taff (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the carbon fibre options will be available for the TT-RS?


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Why? I don't understand how it affects us.
> 
> Makes sense to me? Unless I'd got a hell of a discount I'd be absolutely gutted that I didn't wait just a few months and got a better engined and better looking car for the same money? and if I'd bought a TTS then I would be wondering what my extra 5000 pounds actually gave me!


But that always happens with anything technology based. Things tend to improve as time goes on. If it didn't we'd all still be riding bikes.
I paid 3 grand for my first 42" plasma tv. I knew they would get cheaper and better over time. I paid £300 when skyhd first came out and I have no problem with the fact that it's now free. I paid a grand for my first PC with a massive 4mb of memory back in 1992 and it was out of date within a month. I bought a mk1 7 years ago and I was excited when they announced the mk2 3 years later. In fact, I'd be annoyed if there wasn't constant and ongoing progress.
I was happy to pay the sum I did for my car (although I did get a discount) and the fact that a new version is now out really doesn't affect that in the slightest. If you worry about stuff like that you'd never buy anything because there's always something better just round the corner.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

It is MY11 Dakota Grey which is the replacement colour for the MY10 Condor Grey


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it any different or is it just a name change for the colour?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

TTRS Taff said:


> I have to say that looks very smart. I think the carbon looks nice with that colour.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if its Oolong grey or dakota?


The website I got the pics off said it was Oolong gray, however using the audi germany config it does seem to look a lot more like dakota gray, the oolong looks much darker but then that's only on a computerised image and not a pic of a real car!!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

You are right it is Dakota Grey not Oolong Grey which is a lot darker


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> But that always happens with anything technology based. Things tend to improve as time goes on. If it didn't we'd all still be riding bikes.
> I paid 3 grand for my first 42" plasma tv. I knew they would get cheaper and better over time. I paid £300 when skyhd first came out and I have no problem with the fact that it's now free. I paid a grand for my first PC with a massive 4mb of memory back in 1992 and it was out of date within a month. I bought a mk1 7 years ago and I was excited when they announced the mk2 3 years later. In fact, I'd be annoyed if there wasn't constant and ongoing progress.
> I was happy to pay the sum I did for my car (although I did get a discount) and the fact that a new version is now out really doesn't affect that in the slightest. If you worry about stuff like that you'd never buy anything because there's always something better just round the corner.


Yeah this is all true and if I'd bought an 08, 09 or even 59 plate it really wouldn't bother me, however if I'd literally missed this model by just a couple of months it would be bloody annoying! But then that's obviously why they did the SE version for free (if you bought the S-line), so nobody is losing out, personally I would still be pissed off though.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

It wasn't free was it? In sure it was about £700. I actually bought a 3 week old ex demo 10 plate 2 weeks ago and I don't regret it for a second. That being said, i did get a decent price on it and I didn't have to wait months on a new car being built.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> It wasn't free was it? In sure it was about £700. I actually bought a 3 week old ex demo 10 plate 2 weeks ago and I don't regret it for a second. That being said, i did get a decent price on it and I didn't have to wait months on a new car being built.


Well I can only agree, I'm in the same boat. Good deal on my car which was in stock at the time.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> It wasn't free was it? In sure it was about £700. I actually bought a 3 week old ex demo 10 plate 2 weeks ago and I don't regret it for a second. That being said, i did get a decent price on it and I didn't have to wait months on a new car being built.


Yeah for the last few months at least Audi were doing a deal where if you bought the S-line you got the SE for free, I think originally it was £850 which is still a hell of a deal as I've added 19's and the sound package to mine costing me £1250!!


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Proper picture of oolong grey in the link.

http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/neues-f ... 36065.html


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I like that.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just to compare the 2!



















They look the same to me??


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Perhaps the tiniest bit darker??

Really hard to tell with the lights etc but if they are different colours then there certainly isn't a lot in it!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

This gives you a better idea of the colour plus some idea of the changes inside


----------



## cows_R_us (May 23, 2010)

well i am a TTS owner and i just think its naughy .... the s-line bumper on this 2011 lends itself more to the RS then the TTS i think . I would be pretty annoyed if i had just brought my , what i though , was the lasted model but mine is an 09 and was right price right time . Everyone can say its this its that but at the end of the day its not a TTS or RS ...it wont drive or handle the same so there should be no worries from owners quite nice but just not the same


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think it looks anywhere as good as the MY10 TTS. Plus it doesn't have the lowered mag ride or the other TTS specific stuff. It won't perform or handle the same. Sooner or later though a car will come along that looks and handles better. So just enjoy what you have and dont worry about what other people have or are going to get.


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

blackers said:


> This gives you a better idea of the colour plus some idea of the changes inside


The video also shows what I assume to be the new Garnet Red interior, which at first glance doesn't appeal to me as much as I had hoped.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

As far as I was aware the carbon fibre look front & rear diffusers have been available in Germany since the MKII was launched back in 2006,so it still might not appear as an option in the UK.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Good point.

Although I know the black styling package 4ZM and sport button 2H3 are being introduced I have not heard about the carbon pack for the UK.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You can buy the mirros in the UK but they are nearly £850 EACH


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

robokn said:


> You can buy the mirros in the UK but they are nearly £850 EACH


To be honest I don't really like the mirrors and think they'll look terrible on a white car, it's the front and rear bits I like, any ideas?


----------



## Einarsson (Feb 11, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Just to compare the 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same model but old vs new? Cause the diff is huge. 2nd one looks way more like TTS than TT.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

No no, they are both the new model, the bottom is the S-line that's all, It's the colour I was saying looked the same, I think the top one is maybe a little bit darker?


----------



## Einarsson (Feb 11, 2010)

so the first one is just a regular TT without Sline?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yes although it is a german model and they have slightly different specs to us as the 1st one there has the DRL LED's where as we are only getting those if we get an S-line, the germans also have a 1.8 coupe which is perhaps why their 2.0 has LED's or maybe they are just on there as an optional extra I don't really know!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Not a fan of carbon, froom a distance it just looks black. I have seen someone who bought a honda civic type r and put a carbon bonnet on, couple of years down the line and its discolored and shite, will the same happen to this??


----------



## Einarsson (Feb 11, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Yes although it is a german model and they have slightly different specs to us as the 1st one there has the DRL LED's where as we are only getting those if we get an S-line, the germans also have a 1.8 coupe which is perhaps why their 2.0 has LED's or maybe they are just on there as an optional extra I don't really know!


OKok, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Scooby-Doo said:


> As far as I was aware the carbon fibre look front & rear diffusers have been available in Germany since the MKII was launched back in 2006,so it still might not appear as an option in the UK.


correct, well since 2007


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Just pushing this up for Sony - the pics at the top are the MY11 2.0T S-line with carbon extra's (pretty sure the carbon extra's aren't available in the UK though.


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Cheers Rich!! Bloody hell, is the pic with the field with yellow flowers in the background really the S line??!! It's miiiiiiiiiiiles better than the current one- genuinely looks like a TTS!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sony said:


> Cheers Rich!! Bloody hell, is the pic with the field with yellow flowers in the background really the S line??!! It's miiiiiiiiiiiles better than the current one- genuinely looks like a TTS!!


Yep! Gorgeous hey, I really can't wait for mine now!

The one in the showroom is standard and the one in the field is the S-line with carbon and bigger wheels, looks like it has tinted back windows too...


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

richieshore said:


> sony said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Rich!! Bloody hell, is the pic with the field with yellow flowers in the background really the S line??!! It's miiiiiiiiiiiles better than the current one- genuinely looks like a TTS!!
> ...


So those bumpers have definitely been confirmed for the S-line? Seems too generous for Audi!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yeah they're the new style bumpers, I can't believe it comes with xenons and LED's!!

They have put the price of the S-line up by nearly £500 though...


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Yeah they're the new style bumpers, I can't believe it comes with xenons and LED's!!
> 
> They have put the price of the S-line up by nearly £500 though...


£500 ain't too bad I guess!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sony said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they're the new style bumpers, I can't believe it comes with xenons and LED's!!
> ...


Considering xenons and LED's alone are worth about £900 It's more than worth it! Besides you'll easily get that £500 off in discount!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

pars_andy said:


> I don't think it looks anywhere as good as the MY10 TTS. Plus it doesn't have the lowered mag ride or the other TTS specific stuff. It won't perform or handle the same. Sooner or later though a car will come along that looks and handles better. So just enjoy what you have and dont worry about what other people have or are going to get.


FULLY AGREE!!!!! WELL SAID. :x


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I might be wrong of course...


Everything I've read suggests that you are _right_.

In North America at least (I'm in Canada) every other S line model in the Audi range adopts the exterior styling of the "S" versions, except for the chrome grille, grey diffusers and aluminum-look mirrors. When the original TT S line was introduced, there was no TTS to emulate. Now that there is, it makes perfect sense for the S line version to look exactly as it does at the top of this thread.


----------



## steveg3d (May 27, 2010)

Hi iv just ordered mine will be with me in sept!!!!!!!!! I will have the facelift and it will have s-line pack so which one will it look like????(oh my finish will be pearl daytona grey)! The picture in the showroom is the new bumper design the one with the fields is the sline pack??


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

steveg3d said:


> Hi iv just ordered mine will be with me in sept!!!!!!!!! I will have the facelift and it will have s-line pack so which one will it look like????(oh my finish will be pearl daytona grey)! The picture in the showroom is the new bumper design the one with the fields is the sline pack??


Yes buddy! Yours will be the same as the one in the field only with different wheels (unless you ordered those?) and without any of the carbon parts.

I wouldn't get too excited about September though... I've been told September too but apparently it'll be more like October or maybe even November!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Richie, check your Inbox. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

This info posted a few pages ago is quite helpful. Love the "secrecy" bit!

http://www.pooleaudi.com/news/ttfacelift2010.pdf


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Good find, seems they're a little bit behind the times though, the pictures are wrong, the back end is anyway - the 2.0 petrol now has exhausts like the V6 as seen on the pics in this thread and now that the new brochure is available the rest is known anyway!


----------



## steveg3d (May 27, 2010)

richieshore said:


> steveg3d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi iv just ordered mine will be with me in sept!!!!!!!!! I will have the facelift and it will have s-line pack so which one will it look like????(oh my finish will be pearl daytona grey)! The picture in the showroom is the new bumper design the one with the fields is the sline pack??
> ...


Cheers im really excited because its my first audi tt and i like this better with the facelift!!
Im not holding my breath tho!! they like to make you feel better because they know you want the car but you will be put off by the delivery time , so they give you a little bull..it !!! :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> steveg3d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi iv just ordered mine will be with me in sept!!!!!!!!! I will have the facelift and it will have s-line pack so which one will it look like????(oh my finish will be pearl daytona grey)! The picture in the showroom is the new bumper design the one with the fields is the sline pack??
> ...


Yep, don't get too excited yet. I have still no build date confirmed and my order was made in March. I want it for Sept, but although I have been told that this will be ok...I have that nagging feeling it might not be.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

davida-p said:


> Yep, don't get too excited yet. I have still no build date confirmed and my order was made in March. I want it for Sept, but although I have been told that this will be ok...I have that nagging feeling it might not be.


You'll have to let us know when you finally get a build week so then hopefully we can roughly work out when ours will be due!

I'm just hoping mine turns up before my birthday in November, I'm happy waiting until then even if I was told Sept!


----------



## GaryMB (May 23, 2010)

Don't feel _too_ bad. In North America, the "base model" 2011 TT won't be available until at least January or February, although the minimally-updated 2011 TTS is supposed to arrive by the fall.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

richieshore said:
 

> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, don't get too excited yet. I have still no build date confirmed and my order was made in March. I want it for Sept, but although I have been told that this will be ok...I have that nagging feeling it might not be.
> ...


Yes, will do. I am hoping to hear this week..some news. will let you know on the other build week thread
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=165472&hilit=build+week&start=255


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

GaryMB said:


> Don't feel _too_ bad. In North America, the "base model" 2011 TT won't be available until at least January or February, although the minimally-updated 2011 TTS is supposed to arrive by the fall.


Gulp! That is a long wait. I reckon I will get mine just as the cold weather kicks in....Great!


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

so than i'm an lucky dutch in germany, ordered begin may and will be delivered in August Audi TT-R 2,0TFSi


----------



## jgrive (May 16, 2010)

The new 2011 TT brochures are up on the websites, but the UK one is considerably cut down than the german one, so I have attached the german one here for people who can't find it on their site - hopefully you will be okay finding the english one if you want to see it!

http://www.audi-journals.de/eJournals/mz3/2.0.7/index_catalog_tt.html#/0


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

jgrive said:


> The new 2011 TT brochures are up on the websites, but the UK one is considerably cut down than the german one, so I have attached the german one here for people who can't find it on their site - hopefully you will be okay finding the english one if you want to see it!
> 
> http://www.audi-journals.de/eJournals/mz3/2.0.7/index_catalog_tt.html#/0


Seems to be a far better detailed brochure than the UK one..not sure if I was more memorised by the pages tuning over or the content


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

davida-p said:


> Seems to be a far better detailed brochure than the UK one..not sure if I was more memorised by the pages tuning over or the content


Ha! Yeah I was just playing with that too and thinking the same thing - but hey, their website may be better and their config up to date but according to their config the cars are way more expensive over there so we are winning in the end!

I guess the euro must be to blame, who knows?


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a far better detailed brochure than the UK one..not sure if I was more memorised by the pages tuning over or the content
> ...


thats what i mentioned here in the last post

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=175395


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Will there be a sure way of finding out if a showroom model is a MY11?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sony said:


> Will there be a sure way of finding out if a showroom model is a MY11?


The MY11 isn't out yet so if it's in the showroom now then it's not one!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

richieshore said:


> sony said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a sure way of finding out if a showroom model is a MY11?
> ...


Yeah I know it's not out just yet- but was just wanting to know really. Will all 2.0T have exhausts on either side? If so I guess that is one sure way of knowing it's a MY11.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yeah the petrol models have the exhausts either side (except 1.8i) and they don't make the 3.2 so that's definitely the easiest way yeah!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

Brilliant- can't get confused now. I prefer the exhausts on either side too.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Yeah completely agree, one of my favourite things about it, they look so much better!


Talk about slow, just realised the exhausts are on both sides as well..derrr! Don't they look better in chrome. (Note to self...must pay more attention to pictures :roll: :roll: )


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

davida-p said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah completely agree, one of my favourite things about it, they look so much better!
> ...


Ha ha, I just like how they are even!

I see you've ordered a roadster SE in white, I was told I couldn't have the SE on mine (although it's a coupe) so had to spec the wheels and bose myself costing a bit more but have also gone for white! Definitely the best colour!

Do you mind if I ask how much you paid? Did you manage to get a deal with the SE or anything like that?


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

I currently have white and it's a pain with regards to cleaning. It will be dirty in no time!
My TT will be a dark grey.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sony said:


> I currently have white and it's a pain with regards to cleaning. It will be dirty in no time!
> My TT will be a dark grey.


Yeah I do really like the dark grey too but am just in love with the white at the moment, everytime I see one I literally have to stop what I'm doing and just stare at it!

I don't mind keeping it clean either - actually quite enjoy washing the car!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

I very much like white too but darker colours always look more agressive imo- then again the new S line kit makes it look mean whatever the colour!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


HI Richie. I assume Audi have offered the SE for everybody who ordered it up to a certain cut off date. (obviously they don't do the SE anymore so a cut of date had to be sooner or later) My dealership said this to me last month, so I am due the full SE mods with MY11. I paid GPB 25,425.53p ex VAT...basic price. Had some extras as well as you can see below.
They emailed me a few days ago to say that they were now getting Audi southern area Manager involved because of the lack of a build date for me. I emailed back and told them to contact ...Germany and tell Hans to get his spanner out and start building  I only had to wait 5-6 weeks for my current ttc.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

sony said:


> I currently have white and it's a pain with regards to cleaning. It will be dirty in no time!
> My TT will be a dark grey.


I do like the grey. After having brilliant red white was another contrast for me. Might go for grey next time. Though I have to say I do love the flame orange on the coupe in a funny sort of crazy, immature, throwing caution to the wind way. I have tried to keep my red one clean as much as possible as it looks quite striking when it gleams 8) ...will try and carry on the routine with the white one as well.


----------



## jgrive (May 16, 2010)

The Audi UK configurator no longer shows the TT - which suggests it is in the phase of being updated to the new one. So hopefully we will have an answer on the carbon options imminently.


----------



## crispin (Jun 6, 2010)

To go back to the question about the colour of Oolong Gray - here is a link to an Oolong Gray A8... 
http://www.audi.de/gebrauchtwagen/a...tion-klima-automatik/detail1_5512408_agwb.htm
To me this looks very dark gray ... so I suspect that the brownish gray is indeed Dakota Gray


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice, its about time we had a decent looking non boring grandma TT look :lol:


----------

